# 3pt sleeve hitch for dgt6000



## Bruceman (Jul 28, 2004)

I haven't seen many projects on this board, so here's mine. I set this up so I could angle my implements, and so I could use my existing sleeve hitch attachments w/o modification. It has about 20" of upward travel so I can use my pinned attachments, but it won't clear the ball enough to use it, so I made a ball hitch for the meantime ( stole the idea from another poster on GW ) The winch has an electric brake, so with the line doubled, it holds fast. No downforce but everything was just lying around the shop except for the winch ( $120.00 delivered from truckexpressions ) so it was a cheap build.


----------



## Styx (Sep 16, 2003)

Nice job!


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks good and also could be modified to fit lots of different tractors.


----------



## Bruceman (Jul 28, 2004)

Most definitly. I only named the dgt6000, because that's what I built it for. If someone put the winch on a rider with an angled rear plate ( like a lot of them have ) I bet you could get even more upward travel than mine.


----------



## DirtDigger (Feb 25, 2005)

*Plans*

would you happen to have plans for your design? It's awsome!


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

saw this on ebay


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

That's a neat design Bruceman, Gives the sleeve hitch a little more lift capability.

Topdj- that CAT "0" 3PH 
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=81764&SSImageQuality=Full>
offers another level of implements for a GT...there is also available a 3PH sleeve hitch adaptor that allows one to use sleeve hitch attachments from their 3PH... gives you the best of both worlds..I had one on my Case 446...

I'm going to have one made up to fit the CAT "1" on my Ford NH as there are a few implements I'd like to utilize with that tractor.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Here's a drawing of the adapter made by Brinly

<img src=http://www.brinly.com/images/accessories/hitchs1.gif?SSImageQuality=Full>


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

*Bruceman*

I was looking at your design again today and got to thinking that you could bolt (weld) weight to the cross member that the winch cable hooks to to give you more down force if needed.


----------

